# Nature/outdoor Pictures



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

I recently took some outdoor pictures and need some advice on how they look I'm very new at photography and need some tips my mom was a photographer so I used her camera which works wonderfully. Advice?


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

*The rest of my outdoor pictures*

Wouldn't let me upload them all at once


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Watch the horizon line in #5 it's a little slanted. The foreground in #1, #3, #5 and #7 seem soft compared to #8. I would be interested to know your settings on #1 and #3.


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

*Nature Pics*



DThriller said:


> Watch the horizon line in #5 it's a little slanted. The foreground in #1, #3, #5 and #7 seem soft compared to #8. I would be interested to know your settings on #1 and #3.


In my first photo the setting was in Grand Haven Michigan same for the 2nd, 3rd, 5th, and 7th. The 4th picture was in Howard City Michigan and the last one was in Yellowstone National Park. Thanks for the tips I'll keep that in mind when I'm taking my next pictures, and also thanks for the encouragement Chanda95. I appreciate it.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

hkamp said:


> In my first photo the setting was in Grand Haven Michigan same for the 2nd, 3rd, 5th, and 7th. The 4th picture was in Howard City Michigan and the last one was in Yellowstone National Park. Thanks for the tips I'll keep that in mind when I'm taking my next pictures, and also thanks for the encouragement Chanda95. I appreciate it.


Haha I meant your camera settings as in what your shutter speed, aperture and ISO were set at. With that info I would be able to give you more advice.


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

Oops now I'm embarrassed... I'm not sure on any of that I took the pictures with a Canon 50D thats all I know sorry..


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

hkamp, you do have an eye for photography, these pictures are very professional looking. I've enjoyed looking at them all.


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

tricky raven said:


> hkamp, you do have an eye for photography, these pictures are very professional looking. I've enjoyed looking at them all.


Thank you!


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Great eye! You are doing a great job of catching the mood with the sunset.I also like the backlit subject and darker foreground. Keep up the good work!


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

*nature /outdoors*



Darksouth said:


> Great eye! You are doing a great job of catching the mood with the sunset.I also like the backlit subject and darker foreground. Keep up the good work!


Thanks for commenting


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

fantastic work
Paint Color Palettes | Art supplies | |Art Spectrum Oil


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

*nature/outdoors*



Darksouth said:


> Great eye! You are doing a great job of catching the mood with the sunset.I also like the backlit subject and darker foreground. Keep up the good work!


Thanks that means alot


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

For a beginner you are doing very well! You aren't afraid to shoot against the Sun. If you can get a copy of Photoshop and post process the images also start shooting in Raw and Jpg. Even as great a photographer as Ansel Adams did a lot of darkroom processing. Just remember the out of camera image is just the beginning.


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

*nature/outdoors*

thanks will defiantly keep this in mind when I'm working on my pictures.


----------



## photostudio (Sep 1, 2014)

omg your photography skill is so professional! they look so beautiful!


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

You got a very good talent @hkamp those images are really very cool.


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

*Photograpy*



hkamp said:


> I recently took some outdoor pictures and need some advice on how they look I'm very new at photography and need some tips my mom was a photographer so I used her camera which works wonderfully. Advice?


first of all i appreciate you talent being a beginner you click fantastic pictures.You can learn photography by visiting different creative and art sites.You can visit (_PM for my web site -- link removed by moderator_) as they are available with beautiful collection.And you can get the idea what to click and how to click.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Traffic NYC,
I need to mention that putting your web site and talking about your business constitutes advertising which is something our sponsors do not allow because they pay to advertise to keep the forum running.

You are welcome to put your web site in your signature as so many of us do. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> Hi Traffic NYC,
> I need to mention that putting your web site and talking about your business constitutes advertising which is something our sponsors do not allow because they pay to advertise to keep the forum running.
> 
> You are welcome to put your web site in your signature as so many of us do. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


Your response went unheeded. I have so far removed two links from this individual this morning.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Your response went unheeded. I have so far removed two links from this individual this morning.


Yes.. You need to watch this one.. I also talked to him about reposting a whole line of pictures with the quote response. Every post they have put up is a plug for their site.

D


----------

